# Staffpad and Score-scanning software ?



## Martin S (Jul 27, 2020)

Just a quick question : Does any of you have any experience with score-scanning software (https://www.musicrepo.com/music-scanning-software/) and Staffpad? 

As most of them can export MusicXML, I assume that Staffpad would be able to open such files (albeit with some amount of errors and cleaning up needed).

Or do you simply find that it is so joyful and exciting to copy an existing full score (on real paper) by handwriting recognition in Staffpad  (great training, though), that you can't be bothered with any scanning software...?

Also, would there be any difference (playback-wise) in Staffpad between imported XML vs. 'natively-Staffpad-created' files ? (I know, there shouldn't be, but just wondering..)


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 27, 2020)

XML files with articulations are a little wonky at times though I've noticed a big improvement in SP of late.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm also interested in people's feedback with musicrepro.


----------



## Fox (Oct 14, 2020)

Bump


----------

